# Verbindungsprobleme MP277 10" Touch



## Simon81 (17 August 2009)

Guten Morgen,
ich bin neu hier und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Leider habe ich ein Verbindungsproblem. Momentan Probiere ich nur eine Verbindung vom PG zum Panel, später soll das Ganze über Profibus laufen.

Ich versuche mit Wincc flexible Standart 2008 eine Verbindung zu einem MP277 10" Touch aufzubauen. Am anfang habe ich einfach das Panel in einem neuen Wincc Projekt eingebunden und ein Bild in die Kopfzeile eingefügt und probiert es zu übertragen, wo es auch schon probleme gab, nachdem ich rumprobiert und rumgestellt habe ging nix, als ich dann irgendwann  die Steuerspannung aus und wieder eingeschaltet habe, hat er einmal die Daten übertragen(MPI).

Danach habe ich das Programm ein bisschen erweitert und wollte mich mit der ganzen Software vertraut machen, da es mein erstes 2008 Projekt ist und allgemein ist  Wincc erfahrung bei mir wenig vorhanden. 2-3 Seiten erstellt mit Schaltflächen etc  und will sie übertragen, er generiet das Projekt, dann kommt ein Fenster "möchten sie die vorhandene Benutzerverwaltung auf dem Bediengerät überschreiben" habe ich ja geklickt, danach kommt ein "Transferfenster" wo "Verbindung wird aufgebaut..." steht nach ein paar Sekunden kommt dann ein anderes Fenster "Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden, überprüfen sie Ihre  Einstellungen, Schnittstellen, Kabel, etc

Daraufhin hab ich wie auch vor der ersten Übertragung Profibus und MPI Verbindungen ausprobiert, jedes mal die MPI Adresse/Schnittstelle im Panel und auch die PG/PC Schnittstelle geändert, aber keine besserung.

Ein bisschen gegoogelt, da habe ich dann ein Hotfix für Servicepack 1(war bei der Wincc2008 dabei)  gefunden und installiert, was auch keine verbesserung der Lage zur folge hatte.

Was mit jetzt noch aufgefallen ist und wozu ich keine richtige Antwort habe, beim Projektieren kann man bei der Panelauswahl zwischen Version des Bediengerät 1.1.1.0 oder 1.1.1.2 wählen, wenn ich beim hochfahren auf das Panel gucke steht da 

Bootloader MP-277 10 Touch
version1.2
26.06.2007

kann das evtl der Fehler sein? Ich denke die Verbindung müsst trotzdem zustande kommen mit einer Fehlermeldung "Versionskonflikt" oder so, aber garnix, ist ein bisschen wenig.

Ich bin ein wenig Ratlos, evtl kennt von euch einer das Problem oder hat nen guten Lösungsansatz.

Beste Grüße Simon


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 August 2009)

Hallo,
was mir dazu ganz spontan einfällt ist MPI-Adresse ...
Welche MPI-Adresse haben die einzelnen Partner ? (PG , CPU , Panel ...)
Es darf keine doppelt vorkommen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Ralle (17 August 2009)

Die richtige MPI-Adresse muß man am Panel über die Systemsteuerung einstellen, diese muß mit der Adresse im WinCCfLex-Projekt übereinstimmen.

PS: Moin Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2009)

vielleicht hilft das Handbuch http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805569&treeLang=de 
einfach mal runterladen, Kapitel 6 & 7

gruß helmut

PS. moin Larry, moin ralle


----------



## Simon81 (17 August 2009)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.

Die MPI adressen habe ich am Panel selbst und auch in Wincc und auch am PG eingestellt.
Momentan probiere ich ja noch die Verbindung zwischen PG und Panel herzustellen.

PC/PG =  0 (auch auf MPI gestellt)
SPS= 1
in Wincc (MPI/DP)= 2
Panel*= 2

*Channel2,
MPI/Profibus/S7-Ethernet, 
enable channel und remote control Haken drin


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2009)

Verwendest Du vielleicht ein PC Adapter (Seriel oder USB) ?
Dann ist das Problem das es gibt kein 24V in der MPI/DP Schnittstelle auf das Panel.

Warum nicht ethernet ? Einfacher und VIEL schneller.


----------



## Simon81 (17 August 2009)

Ich arbeite mit nem Field PG und gehe da an den MPI/DP Anschluss, dafür nehme ich ein MPI-Kabel ohne adapter oder so.
Die ganze Anlage soll über Profibus laufen, wurde auch an anderer Stelle geplant und Komponenten eingekauft, ob da jetzt Ethernet besser oder einfacher gewesen wäre kann ich nicht sagen, hab ich auch noch nicht mit gearbeitet.

mfg Simon


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2009)

Wie jasper,
schreibt hat das Panel einen Ethernet-Anschluß, da kannst du das 
Projekt schnell rüberschieben. Du brauchst keine spezielen Komponentenn,
alles Büro Kram. Ich würde am Panel und in Flex die Adresse einstellen.
Wenn du das hast kannst du dich ja auf die suche machen wo es bei
MPI hagt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 August 2009)

hängt das Panel jetzt am MPI oder am Profibus ?
Das muß sowohl in der Konfiguration des Panels wie auch im Step7-Projekt (NetPro) und eer Visu korrekt eingestellt sein.

Das mit der Ethernet-Kommunikation ist witzig - für deinen Fall aber nicht funktions-relevant ...

Was wird dir mit dem PG angezeigt, wenn du auf den richtigen Bus gehst (MPI) und die Frage startest "Zielsystem-erreichbare Teilnehmer anzeigen" ?
Hast du dann alle Busteilnehmer (die projektierten Adressen) oder fehlt etwas ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Ethernet-Kommunikation ist witzig - für deinen Fall aber nicht funktions-relevant ...


SPS und Panel haben beide ethernet Anschluss. Ich habe auch Projekte mit 315-2PN/DP und MP277. Selbst wenn der SPS-Panel Verbindung geht über Profibus hänge ich mein Programmier-PC über Ethernet an beide. Ich habe weniger Probleme damit, und habe den Vorteil mit den viel Schnellere online-Verbindung.

Und wenn es Probleme mit den Profibus Verbindung gibt, ist es wohl Sinnvoll ein Alternativ zu probieren.


----------



## Simon81 (17 August 2009)

danke schonmal für eure antworten,
bin leider nicht weiter dazu gekommen was zu probieren melde mich morgen wieder.
mfg simon


----------



## Simon81 (20 August 2009)

moin moin,

also der Hauptfehler ist gefunden. es lag wohl an der Busgeschwindigkeit, auf 1,5Mbit runter gestellt und jetzt läuft das auch. Das Kabel kann 12Mbit wohl nicht ab.
Wobei das nicht erklärt wieso das mit mpi nicht geklappt hat, aber das was ich brauche, also Profibus, das klappt.
Danke nochmal für eure Antworten.

mfg simon


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 August 2009)

Hallo,
bei MPI sind sowieso nur 187,5 kBit möglich - nicht mehr und nicht weniger ...
Bei Profibus ist die Geschwindigkeit in erster Linie von der Leitungslänge abhängig (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du eine geeignete Profibus-Leitung verlegt hast und kein Ölflex oder so). 

Gruß LL


----------



## Simon81 (20 August 2009)

Nein, es ist eine Profibusleitung zwischen den Teilnehmern (SPS, Panel, Umrichter etc).
Die Leitung vom PG zum Bus, ist wohl nicht für 12Mbit geeignet.
Der Bus an sich lief auch mit 12Mbit, aber nicht mit dem Kabel das ich zum übertragen genommen habe. Die Daten zur SPS habe ich ja vorher alle über MPI übertragen, deshalb gab es da auch keine Probleme und andere Teilnehmer hab ich per Hand oder über andere Schnittstellen auf den Bus eingestellt. Aber da das jetzt der "erste" Teilnehmer war der über Profibus seine Daten bekommen sollte, trat der Fehler da erst auf.


----------

